# NFL - TV Ratings Down 20%



## Zander

The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight. 

_with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC. 

Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
_​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.


----------



## IsaacNewton

What about all other sports. Do you have a list? 

NHL
NBA
Nascar
Frolf


----------



## Rocko

IsaacNewton said:


> What about all other sports. Do you have a list?
> 
> NHL
> NBA
> Nascar
> Frolf



I know ratings in the NBA were up last year


----------



## Rocko

I hope these owners get the message


----------



## Ringel05

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.


What's the NFL?


----------



## toobfreak

I like my football team but screw the NFL.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.


Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> I like my football team but screw the NFL.






same here. pretty much the only NFL i watch these days is games from yesteryear in the 70's and 80's when the game was not corrupt as it is now.

i have switched to college football.

go UCLA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.



this is what i said would happen two weeks ago BEFORE the NFL season began.

The only problem with your warped  theory that it is because of Kapernick is that NFL ratings started dropping year after year each year drastically worse each year 6 years ago and Kappy did not start this until last season. do your homework and research,the NFL ratings started dropping SIX years ago way before Kappy started the controversy.

You are in denial mode that it is because of the CHEATRIOTS organization constantly getting away with scandal after scandal as they do creating the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal that that is the REAL reason NFL ratings have dropped the last few years.

you and rocko and others here always invent  flimsy  excuse after flimsy excuse all the time  that other teams cheat on the same level that they do because you guys are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted because of the cheatriots and that they have created the biggest scandal and controversy since the black sox scandal.

sorry that the truth hurts you guys feelings on this but the proof is in the pudding that NFL fans are fed up with the corruption of the NFL because of the cheatriots organization with the proof being all the fans at santa clara booed that cheating  fraud quarterback shady brady at the superbowl.





sorry the truth hurts charlie,here is a crying towel to deal with the fact ratings have dropped year after because they are sick of this fraud organization.

this is the CHEATRIOTS team,for a superbowl team you would think the ratings would be sky high for a prime time game like that.


Only way they will stop dropping is strip the team of all wins and playoffs and  superbowl wins and keep shady brady and belicheat out of the hall of fame to restore the NFL's credibility.


the real quarterbacks in the NFL who have the most superbowl rings are tied at four a piece for it,that being of course Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana who were NOT booed.Montana of course you can understand but that does not account for Bradshaw not being booed.

 He wasnt of course because he is a REAl NFL quarterback who wasnt the wuss brady is who got taken out a whole year by a mere shot to the knee by a mere helmet. Wuss Brady would NEVER have been able to last in the NFL back in Bradshaws day when quarterbacks got thrown around like a ragdoll and defenders could MUG the receivers as they did back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RASTAMEN said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
Click to expand...



Good for Kap.

Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.









Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.

the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.


----------



## antiquity

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.



Not sure you can say any of that considering only one game was played this year. Did you notice that the Patriots/Chiefs game was sold out but by the fourth quarter it looked like the game was being played in the half empty LA Coliseum.


----------



## task0778

The thing with Kaepernick and others not standing for the flag has not helped, and the other thing is you can find websites where you can watch the games for free and that ain't helping the ratings either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

task0778 said:


> The thing with Kaepernick and others not standing for the flag has not helped, and the other thing is you can find websites where you can watch the games for free and that ain't helping the ratings either.




Here is the REAL reason NFL ratings are down and will continue year after year in this pic below. when you got an ENTIRE STADIUM booing him as they did superbowl MVP's in teh superbowl two years ago in santa clara,that is telling the whole world cant stand this fraud outside of new england which is WHY the ratings were so horrible in last nights game against the chiefs.







Him and his coach have tainted a great sport that is near and dear to many NFL fans.They  are sick of this bullshit and  of them getting the special treatment other teams get punished for if they commit the same offenses.fuck the NFL

Because of that,I wont even watch my LOS ANGELES Rams anymore even though i em elated they are back in LA where they belong that i have dreamed about the last 22 years.I refuse to cheer on a criminal organization that this cartel is.

I see someone saying that one game does not mean the ratings have gone down.The problem with that lame flimsy as hell excuse is that this was the PATRIOTS,a team that has been to the superbowl 7 times under this fraud quarterback and coach and won FIVE of them so if THAT team cannot draw a viewership,you all really think other teams will? comedy gold.

First it was the excuse of the elections last year,now one game,the denials contiune here that it is because of the CHEATRIOTS and their special treatment they get,that NFL fans are sick of the corrupt NFL cartel.the REAL reason ratings are down.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The NFL took in record profits last year.

That's all you need to know.

Can that be credited to Kapernick? 

Ratings are down because of alternative means to watch the games. The NFL got my $99 to watch all games on Game Pass. And it's a great deal. No commercials. Convenient. 

I don't live in Cleveland anymore but I never miss a Browns game. Watch it at the bar with fellow Browns backers too.


----------



## RASTAMEN

task0778 said:


> The thing with Kaepernick and others not standing for the flag has not helped, and the other thing is you can find websites where you can watch the games for free and that ain't helping the ratings either.


Kap not standing for the National Anthem has brought to lite police corruption, bad cops and police murdering innocent civilians.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RASTAMEN said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with Kaepernick and others not standing for the flag has not helped, and the other thing is you can find websites where you can watch the games for free and that ain't helping the ratings either.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap not standing for the National Anthem has brought to lite police corruption, bad cops and police murdering innocent civilians.
Click to expand...


as much as I cant stand Kap as a person,he is one ugly looking motherfucker,I salute him and other players for doing so.They are just doing it for the wrong reason though.I walk out and go to the restroom during the national anthem myself because i cant stand to hear those BS words the sheep have been brainwashed and programmed to believe their whole lives that this is the land of the free.

 we are actually one of the very most suppressed countries in the world and have been programmed by our corrupt school system that it is a free country. all the politcians in washington who run our country are criminals and they get away with crimes everyday INCLUDING murder that we go to jail for. thats no free country. and the police murdering innocent civilians as well as having murdering criminals who run our government everyday up there in washington,thats no freaking land of the free country.

so i tip my cap off to Kapernick and all the players in the NFL that have followed his lead.i wish ALL professional sports players would have the balls to follow the lead of kapernick and others.

I salute kapernick for starting this that hopefully other NFL players carry ton the torch of.


again though people are gravely mistaken that it is because of kapernick the ratings are down,it is down because people are sick of the cheatriots getting away with scandal after scandal all the time going unpunished for their actions.same as politicians,they get special treatment the other NFL teams dont get.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

by the fourth quarter it looked like the game was being played in the half empty LA Coliseum.

He is obviously folks referring to when the Raiders were in LA when they played in the coliseum for a dozen years.

The  Raiders were never embraced in LA the entire time they were there.They did only a little bit better than the Chargers did this year in their first two games in LA since 1960.

Their first game in LA when they moved from Oakland,only drew a  half empty crowd there of just
42,162. that was the average attendance for them that season and this was a team that had just won the superbowl in Oakland the year before. that was their normal season average as you can see in this link below.lol
1982 Los Angeles Raiders season - Wikipedia

Then the year they won the superbowl out there in LA,the next season for their home opener was not much better,they drew just 46,269

1984 Los Angeles Raiders season - Wikipedia

the 1983 season when they won the superbowl as you can see,they just averaged over 42,000 per game.

1983 Los Angeles Raiders season - Wikipedia

that was WHY Al Davis moved them back to Oakland once making a comment out there that he missed the loud roar of the OAKLAND crowds. and now his idiot son wants to make the same mistake his father once made?


Yeah he was for sure talking about the crowds the Raiders drew in the LA colisuem because the majority of the years the Rams were in LA "BEFORE" that evil bitch owners that the fans all hated and begged to sell the team,the Rams were always in the top five in league attendance the majority of time in LA.Here is the proof in the pudding right here of a game played in the LA coliseum.

did you watch the video folks? I dont see an empty seat in the house did you?

The Rams as well also  set a single season record for the largest crowd ever at a regular NFL season game once as you can see here below.




PLUS last year they ALSO set an NFL record for the highest attendance game  for a pre season game in the United States  as well.

Rams set U.S. preseason attendance record in L.A.

and here is more evidence that Rams games at the LA coliseum unlike Raiders games were always packed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so as you can see folks,not ONE EMPTY SEAT in the LA coliseum in those Rams games of pics and the video I posted.that was the norm for games in the LA coliseum for Ram games,that was why they lasted for over 50 years before the evil bitch owner moved them to first out of LA to anaheim opening up the gates for the raiders to move to LA which was somethign her husband would NEVER have done,then after doing that,the evil bitch slut owner moved them to her hometown in stank louis where she was a showgirl. she is burning in hell right now along with Al Davis.

The Raiders drew so badly in LA that Dan Dierdorf who did monday night games for ABC once commented that the entire time he did monday night games for ABC from 86 to 92,that they never once did a Raiders monday night game at home in LA and that was because they drew so poorly.

the RAMS on the other hand,had SEVERAL games on monday night football in the LA coliseum back in the 70's though.you can look it up for yourselves. they always knew the Rams would pack them in so they got their games shown.


----------



## mgh80

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.




Ratings for TV in general are dropping because of several factors:

-A million channels nowadays
-Netflix/Hulu/Amazon Firestick/etc.
-Football being not as fun to watch as it once was.
-And yes I think Colin affects it somewhat...but definitely not to the tune of a 20% drop.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mgh80 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings for TV in general are dropping because of several factors:
> 
> -A million channels nowadays
> -Netflix/Hulu/Amazon Firestick/etc.
> -Football being not as fun to watch as it once was.
> -And yes I think Colin affects it somewhat...but definitely not to the tune of a 20% drop.
Click to expand...


dont forget the MAIN reason that being people are sick of the cheatriots getting away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense.that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black  sox scandal.

a team that won the SUPERBOWL last year that played against a team that has been in the playoffs each year the past 4 years and the ratings are down? gee i wonder why?


it wasnt  just a coincidence the entire stadium at santa clara booed shady brady at halftime in the superbowl two years ago but did not boo a great in Terry Bradshaw.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

when are people here such as the OP going to come to grip with reality that this person below and his coach is the reason NFL football ratings are at an all time low?









when the thursday night game is the CHEATRIOTS and nobody is tuning into the game,the "ONLY" NFL game being shown no less,that speaks for itself.


The NFL Kickoff Game was the lowest rated since 2008 and least-watched since 2009.
NFL Ratings Week 1: MNF Completes Rough Opening Weekend — Sports Media Watch




Only an idiot would say kapernick is to blame,the guy doesnt even play for that team OR the chiefs/.comedy gold.


----------



## Darkwind

NotfooledbyW said:


> The NFL took in record profits last year.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> Can that be credited to Kapernick?
> 
> Ratings are down because of alternative means to watch the games. The NFL got my $99 to watch all games on Game Pass. And it's a great deal. No commercials. Convenient.
> 
> I don't live in Cleveland anymore but I never miss a Browns game. Watch it at the bar with fellow Browns backers too.


I can watch any game without having to pay the 99 dollars.  In fact, I managed to watch My favorite team, SF, get beaten by the Seachickens yesterday.  If I had to pay for that, then it would have been painful.


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.


Ebron!


----------



## Montrovant

Darkwind said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL took in record profits last year.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> Can that be credited to Kapernick?
> 
> Ratings are down because of alternative means to watch the games. The NFL got my $99 to watch all games on Game Pass. And it's a great deal. No commercials. Convenient.
> 
> I don't live in Cleveland anymore but I never miss a Browns game. Watch it at the bar with fellow Browns backers too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch any game without having to pay the 99 dollars.  In fact, I managed to watch My favorite team, SF, get beaten by the Seachickens yesterday.  If I had to pay for that, then it would have been painful.
Click to expand...


Sadly, I think the Niners would have won that game if Kaepernick were playing QB.  I thought Hoyer would be fine as a stand-in until the Niners can draft or sign a long-term starter.  So far, it appears as if I was wrong.  Hoyer has been terrible.


----------



## Zander

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebron!
Click to expand...


It's the Lions year!! This time is different!! 

lol...

Seriously though, I think Stafford has really matured as a QB and being the highest paid guy in the league might be the catalyst he needed? We'll have to see. It is still very early in the season....and these are the LIONS... 

I am cautiously optimistic at 2-0.


----------



## Darkwind

Montrovant said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL took in record profits last year.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> Can that be credited to Kapernick?
> 
> Ratings are down because of alternative means to watch the games. The NFL got my $99 to watch all games on Game Pass. And it's a great deal. No commercials. Convenient.
> 
> I don't live in Cleveland anymore but I never miss a Browns game. Watch it at the bar with fellow Browns backers too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch any game without having to pay the 99 dollars.  In fact, I managed to watch My favorite team, SF, get beaten by the Seachickens yesterday.  If I had to pay for that, then it would have been painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think the Niners would have won that game if Kaepernick were playing QB.  I thought Hoyer would be fine as a stand-in until the Niners can draft or sign a long-term starter.  So far, it appears as if I was wrong.  Hoyer has been terrible.
Click to expand...

He may be a good bencher, but I don't think he has what it takes to be starting material.  At least, not yet.  SF played well, I'll give them that.  Particularly on Defense.  Maybe they'll pick up a decent QB next year.


----------



## BulletProof

The NFL has been running scared of libtards on number of issues.  It's only a matter of time before the league forces the Red Skins to change their name.

I still don't really understand why the NFL refuses to require all players to stand, given how those brats annoy fans.


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Lions year!! This time is different!!
> 
> lol...
> 
> Seriously though, I think Stafford has really matured as a QB and being the highest paid guy in the league might be the catalyst he needed? We'll have to see. It is still very early in the season....and these are the LIONS...
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic at 2-0.
Click to expand...

The way they are playing and the way green Bay is playing there's reason to be optimistic.

Of course I'm talking about making the playoffs not win a Superbowl. For me to think that's possible they'll have to beat Atlanta next week


----------



## Faun

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.


Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.


----------



## Zander

Faun said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
Click to expand...


The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.


----------



## Faun

Zander said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
Click to expand...

That's not what your own link says....

_In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...

_Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> when are people here such as the OP going to come to grip with reality that this person below and his coach is the reason NFL football ratings are at an all time low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the thursday night game is the CHEATRIOTS and nobody is tuning into the game,the "ONLY" NFL game being shown no less,that speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> The NFL Kickoff Game was the lowest rated since 2008 and least-watched since 2009.
> NFL Ratings Week 1: MNF Completes Rough Opening Weekend — Sports Media Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would say kapernick is to blame,the guy doesnt even play for that team OR the chiefs/.comedy gold.



speaking of the asshole that has tainted and ruined a great sport along with his coach,as much as I hate this motherfucker for doing so,for the first time ever and probably the last,I am one of the few people here that actually agree with Brady in what he has been quoted to have said about Kapernick in this video.

most the american sheep dont get it that kapernick is a patriot for not saluting our corrupt govermmet because they have been brainwashed it is the land of the free where  in reality the land of the OPPRESSED.so after this video gets out which was just made today ,I have a hard time believing Brady will have many supporters left even in NE.would love them to hate tom brady but this would be for the wrong reason though if they chose to for sticking up fro kapernick.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> when are people here such as the OP going to come to grip with reality that this person below and his coach is the reason NFL football ratings are at an all time low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the thursday night game is the CHEATRIOTS and nobody is tuning into the game,the "ONLY" NFL game being shown no less,that speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> The NFL Kickoff Game was the lowest rated since 2008 and least-watched since 2009.
> NFL Ratings Week 1: MNF Completes Rough Opening Weekend — Sports Media Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would say kapernick is to blame,the guy doesnt even play for that team OR the chiefs/.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of the asshole that has tainted and ruined a great sport along with his coach,as much as I hate this motherfucker for doing so,for the first time ever and probably the last,I am one of the few people here that actually agree with Brady in what he has been quoted to have said about Kapernick in this video.
> 
> most the american sheep dont get it that kapernick is a patriot for not saluting our corrupt govermmet because they have been brainwashed it is the land of the free where  in reality the land of the OPPRESSED.so after this video gets out which was just made today ,I have a hard time believing Brady will have many supporters left even in NE.would love them to hate tom brady but this would be for the wrong reason though if they chose to for sticking up fro kapernick.
Click to expand...


You think Tom Brady is going to lose a lot of fans because he thinks Kaepernick is good enough to play for an NFL team?  Really?


----------



## Old Yeller

it is spreading:

8-year-old Cahokia football team kneels during anthem ahead of recent game

BELLEVILLE, Ill. – Every player on the Cahokia Quarterback Club football team (8 and under) took a knee during the national anthem ahead of Sunday’s game at Little Devil’s Field in Belleville.


I can't post the video?  when I clicked share.......it wanted me to join facebook or some crap.


----------



## Zander

Faun said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
Click to expand...


MHmmmm. Sure. 

That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week. 

_While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*

NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​


----------



## Faun

Zander said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
Click to expand...

In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...

1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my football team but screw the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here. pretty much the only NFL i watch these days is games from yesteryear in the 70's and 80's when the game was not corrupt as it is now.
> 
> i have switched to college football.
> 
> go UCLA.
Click to expand...


Except you said you watched the Super Bowl and then you said you watched the Rams. It doesn’t seem to me that you switched, maybe added college football however you still are watching current NFL games.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
Click to expand...


There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.

We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.


----------



## Gracie

Isn't this just darling? Coach teaching his 8 year olds how to diss the flag during their game.

8-year-old football players kneel during national anthem before game


----------



## frigidweirdo

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.



And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do? 

Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do?
> 
> Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.
Click to expand...


I know of 8 people personally that quit watching the NFL because of players sitting, not just Kap. In fact I am almost done with it because of the BS.


----------



## Zander

frigidweirdo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do?
> 
> Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.
Click to expand...


Of course it is a combination of things. 

But Kaperwingnut  and the other clowns disrespecting our flag and National anthem has turned off a lot of people.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Zander said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do?
> 
> Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is a combination of things.
> 
> But Kaperwingnut  and the other clowns disrespecting our flag and National anthem has turned off a lot of people.
Click to expand...


How many people is a lot of people? 5? 10? 20 million?


----------



## Zander

Faun said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
Click to expand...


Feel free to break out the excuse machine next week......


----------



## IsaacNewton

RASTAMEN said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
Click to expand...



At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS! 

_Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _


----------



## frigidweirdo

IsaacNewton said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
Click to expand...


It's called compartmentalization. It allows you to have two contrary beliefs, and spout them off, just so long as you keep the two apart. Happens all the time on here. 

Ray of Cleveland said that "choice is freedom" when discussing school vouchers, but when it comes to discussing the electoral system, he seems rather shy of wanting actual choice.


----------



## Zander

frigidweirdo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do?
> 
> Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is a combination of things.
> 
> But Kaperwingnut  and the other clowns disrespecting our flag and National anthem has turned off a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people is a lot of people? 5? 10? 20 million?
Click to expand...


Who cares?

I'm not losing any sleep about overpaid athletes and their bi


IsaacNewton said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
Click to expand...


Nice try bub. But I don't care if Kaperdirtbag shits on the flag on Monday Night Football.  He has the right to do that. 

But he was an employee of the NFL when he refused to stand for the National Anthem.  AFAIC, he represented his team, and by extension,  the National Football League. Because they are employees, the NFL could easily stop these clowns from acting like fools, but they haven't. So I am exercising my right to stop watching. 

Apparently a lot of other people feel the same way.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Zander said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are these ratings going down because someone protested, or are they going down because less people are interested in NFL and have other things to do?
> 
> Remember, the economy is doing better, more people are working, entertainment increases in all areas meaning competition is increasing for viewing figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is a combination of things.
> 
> But Kaperwingnut  and the other clowns disrespecting our flag and National anthem has turned off a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people is a lot of people? 5? 10? 20 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> I'm not losing any sleep about overpaid athletes and their bi
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try bub. But I don't care if Kaperdirtbag shits on the flag on Monday Night Football.  He has the right to do that.
> 
> But he was an employee of the NFL when he refused to stand for the National Anthem.  AFAIC, he represented his team, and by extension,  the National Football League. Because they are employees, the NFL could easily stop these clowns from acting like fools, but they haven't. So I am exercising my right to stop watching.
> 
> Apparently a lot of other people feel the same way.
Click to expand...


WHo cares? You? You made a thread about it.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
Click to expand...

One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
Click to expand...


No one said Colin Kaepernick can’t exercise his free speech. He is allowed to and the rest of America can exercise their right by reacting to what he said. 

In the case of Berkeley they have a right to respond to those that exercise free speech but in a civilized society they are not allowed to use violence. 

See the difference, opinions, thoughts, demonstrations boycotting are fine, violence and suppressing thought and opinion are not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
Click to expand...


I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.


----------



## Faun

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
Click to expand...

A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.


----------



## Papageorgio

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
Click to expand...


I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.


----------



## Faun

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
Click to expand...

So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.


----------



## Papageorgio

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> 
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.
Click to expand...


Useless for you, I know of only eight people that quit watching and all eight are united that it is the players actions during the anthem that caused them to stop watching. I’m close to being the ninth for the same reason. 

It doesn’t matter if you or the NFL gets it. The NFL has a problem and they need to either address or continue to lose fans. You and they can be ostriches, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Faun

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useless for you, I know of only eight people that quit watching and all eight are united that it is the players actions during the anthem that caused them to stop watching. I’m close to being the ninth for the same reason.
> 
> It doesn’t matter if you or the NFL gets it. The NFL has a problem and they need to either address or continue to lose fans. You and they can be ostriches, it makes no difference to me.
Click to expand...

No, useless for the forum since you could be lying and not actually know anyone actually boycotting the NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> 
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useless for you, I know of only eight people that quit watching and all eight are united that it is the players actions during the anthem that caused them to stop watching. I’m close to being the ninth for the same reason.
> 
> It doesn’t matter if you or the NFL gets it. The NFL has a problem and they need to either address or continue to lose fans. You and they can be ostriches, it makes no difference to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, useless for the forum since you could be lying and not actually know anyone actually boycotting the NFL.
Click to expand...


Yep, I could be lying, you could be the commissioner for the NFL

The drop came at the same time the controversy started with the kneeling during the anthem. It isn’t a coincidence, it is a coincidence that may friends told me. Like I said believe what you need to believe. 

See number 4 and take number one away because it is over.  Ranking the reasons why the NFL's ratings are down

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2017/07/...hem-protests-top-reason-for-nfl-ratings-drop/

Let’s see your link that it is only 2%.


----------



## Faun

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useless for you, I know of only eight people that quit watching and all eight are united that it is the players actions during the anthem that caused them to stop watching. I’m close to being the ninth for the same reason.
> 
> It doesn’t matter if you or the NFL gets it. The NFL has a problem and they need to either address or continue to lose fans. You and they can be ostriches, it makes no difference to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, useless for the forum since you could be lying and not actually know anyone actually boycotting the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I could be lying, you could be the commissioner for the NFL
> 
> The drop came at the same time the controversy started with the kneeling during the anthem. It isn’t a coincidence, it is a coincidence that may friends told me. Like I said believe what you need to believe.
> 
> See number 4 and take number one away because it is over.  Ranking the reasons why the NFL's ratings are down
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2017/07/...hem-protests-top-reason-for-nfl-ratings-drop/
> 
> Let’s see your link that it is only 2%.
Click to expand...

Sorry, my bad. It's 3%, not 2%, and it's in your link; which reminded me it was only 3%.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but all you really prove is why anecdotal evidence on anonymous forums is so unreliable and so useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useless for you, I know of only eight people that quit watching and all eight are united that it is the players actions during the anthem that caused them to stop watching. I’m close to being the ninth for the same reason.
> 
> It doesn’t matter if you or the NFL gets it. The NFL has a problem and they need to either address or continue to lose fans. You and they can be ostriches, it makes no difference to me.
Click to expand...


I'll admit, I don't get it.  This is a league that's had spousal abusers, drunk drivers, drug users (recreational and performance enhancing), hit-and-run drivers, cheaters, child abusers, dog killers, and people involved in murders playing.  None of that drove you to stop watching, but some guys kneeling during the anthem is a reason to stop watching?  It seems like very odd priorities to me.

I find it much easier to believe that the protests are more of a last straw than a sole reason.  Inconsistent punishments by Goodell, rules against various types of hitting, even just poor overall play all make for a less enjoyable product.  Someone who isn't enjoying football that much deciding not to watch because of the protests, I can get.  Someone who loves football, really wants to watch it, but decides not to because of the protests, that just seems odd.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> when are people here such as the OP going to come to grip with reality that this person below and his coach is the reason NFL football ratings are at an all time low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the thursday night game is the CHEATRIOTS and nobody is tuning into the game,the "ONLY" NFL game being shown no less,that speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> The NFL Kickoff Game was the lowest rated since 2008 and least-watched since 2009.
> NFL Ratings Week 1: MNF Completes Rough Opening Weekend — Sports Media Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would say kapernick is to blame,the guy doesnt even play for that team OR the chiefs/.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of the asshole that has tainted and ruined a great sport along with his coach,as much as I hate this motherfucker for doing so,for the first time ever and probably the last,I am one of the few people here that actually agree with Brady in what he has been quoted to have said about Kapernick in this video.
> 
> most the american sheep dont get it that kapernick is a patriot for not saluting our corrupt govermmet because they have been brainwashed it is the land of the free where  in reality the land of the OPPRESSED.so after this video gets out which was just made today ,I have a hard time believing Brady will have many supporters left even in NE.would love them to hate tom brady but this would be for the wrong reason though if they chose to for sticking up fro kapernick.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Tom Brady is going to lose a lot of fans because he thinks Kaepernick is good enough to play for an NFL team?  Really?
Click to expand...



I am not saying that,the article is.Brady just wanting him back in the league will not sit well with alot of his supporters obviously is all I myself am saying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
Click to expand...


the cheatriot apologists in denial mode as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people were preparing for a hurricane or on the road to get out of its path, ya moron. It was Irma, not Kaepernick, which lowered ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to break out the excuse machine next week......
Click to expand...


you mean like the desperate grasping st straws excuses YOU always use to try and convince yourself that the cheatriots have not tainteda a great sport?


----------



## Faun

LA RAM FAN said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Florida was unaccounted for in the TV ratings, due to Hurricane Irma. So, no. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what your own link says....
> 
> _In fact, with Hurricane Irma evacuations in Florida likely having an effect on viewership in the Sunshine State, this is the first time in five years that the *total audience* of the kickoff game has fallen below 25 million. And, while the most watched network show in three months, even with streaming and other NBC platforms bumping things up to 22.2 million, the game still fell short of the 25 million mark._​
> They're counting the total audience. Even worse for your thread, preseason viewership was up before the hurricane...
> 
> _Before last night’s results, a sliver of hope had seemed to emerge as this year’s preseason games were up 5% over the 2016 exhibitions._​
> Irma was the cause, not Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MHmmmm. Sure.
> 
> That's why the ratings were WAY down again this week.
> 
> _While NFL games remain some of the most-watched content on television, ratings slid 12 percent in the NFL's opening weekend, with many blaming Hurricane Irma. *But without dramatic weather, the second weekend was off 15 percent year-over-year. This comes after an 8 percent ratings slump last season.*
> 
> NFL TV Ratings Slide Worries Wall Street_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to break out the excuse machine next week......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like the desperate grasping st straws excuses YOU always use to try and convince yourself that the cheatriots have not tainteda a great sport?
Click to expand...

Brady didn't cheat, it was a false flag operation by our own government.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Papageorgio said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Colin Kaepernick can’t exercise his free speech. He is allowed to and the rest of America can exercise their right by reacting to what he said.
> 
> In the case of Berkeley they have a right to respond to those that exercise free speech but in a civilized society they are not allowed to use violence.
> 
> See the difference, opinions, thoughts, demonstrations boycotting are fine, violence and suppressing thought and opinion are not.
Click to expand...

Fact remains KP expressed his opinion and protest peacefully and should not be black balled by the NFL billionaire all white owners to placate to its conservative fan base.  KP  deserves the opportunity to play in the NFL.  Poor conservatives are butt hurt over the National Anthem!  What fucking baby's


----------



## RASTAMEN

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida alone, there were still more than a million people without electricity...
> 
> 1.1 million in Florida still without power after Irma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
Click to expand...

The truth is the NFL is losing its popularity because play has dropped off and fans are turned off by the violence of the game not to mention CTE-concussions resulting in head damages.


----------



## Papageorgio

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Colin Kaepernick can’t exercise his free speech. He is allowed to and the rest of America can exercise their right by reacting to what he said.
> 
> In the case of Berkeley they have a right to respond to those that exercise free speech but in a civilized society they are not allowed to use violence.
> 
> See the difference, opinions, thoughts, demonstrations boycotting are fine, violence and suppressing thought and opinion are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact remains KP expressed his opinion and protest peacefully and should not be black balled by the NFL billionaire all white owners to placate to its conservative fan base.  KP  deserves the opportunity to play in the NFL.  Poor conservatives are butt hurt over the National Anthem!  What fucking baby's
Click to expand...


He isn’t playing because he isn’t good enough to be a QB. No team sees him as a QB of the future. I don’t care if he sits or stands, the fact is in 2014 his stats went down, and the same happened in 2015 and the team moved away from him. In 2016 he had a slightly better season and then he opted out to become a free agent. Kap’s style of play is geared to be a running QB, he isn’t the typical drop back QB, that means the offense needs certain players that work with his style. In 2012 the league had severL running QBs, Russell Wilson, RG3 and Kap, they were all the rage. Wilson is the last of those and he only runs when his line folds up, which is currently often. 

You have eight other players that don’t stand and are still in the league because they are good enough to play in the NFL. So to placate the “conservative fan base” why haven’t they released or why haven’t the teams made their players stand for the anthem? So your theory doesn’t make sense.

I find it amusing you think an NFL team wouldn’t sign a trouble maker that is talented. Someone took a chance on Vick because he was too good to not sign after he was released from prison. Lots of protests from PETA and other groups over that signing. 

I don’t care if they sit or stand, the fact remains that it is tough to have sympathy for people getting paid 16 million to play a game and they think they are oppressed. If they were principled they could go to Canada and make $50,000 a year and really stick it to conservatives!


----------



## Papageorgio

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of factors that are probably part of the decline in viewership of the NFL lately.  Kaepernick and others protesting is one, but how much impact it actually has had is hard to say.
> 
> We'll see as the season goes on if the hurricanes are the biggest reason for the decline so far.
> 
> 
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is the NFL is losing its popularity because play has dropped off and fans are turned off by the violence of the game not to mention CTE-concussions resulting in head damages.
Click to expand...


Polls say many different things are causing the decline, so your “truth” isn’t really “truth” it is your butt hurt.


----------



## Old Yeller

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Colin Kaepernick can’t exercise his free speech. He is allowed to and the rest of America can exercise their right by reacting to what he said.
> 
> In the case of Berkeley they have a right to respond to those that exercise free speech but in a civilized society they are not allowed to use violence.
> 
> See the difference, opinions, thoughts, demonstrations boycotting are fine, violence and suppressing thought and opinion are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact remains KP expressed his opinion and protest peacefully and should not be black balled by the NFL billionaire all white owners to placate to its conservative fan base.  KP  deserves the opportunity to play in the NFL.  Poor conservatives are butt hurt over the National Anthem!  What fucking baby's
Click to expand...



He doesn't "deserve" anything.  He is not any good and worse since he became musslim and attached himsel to that lunatic muzzie beeatch.  If ramadan falls in a football month......he is worthless for 5-6 games.  Not worth it to try him anymore.

It is a business....not a 1/2 negro muzzlim retirement home.  Let him go get a job.  Uber driver up in SF is good for his skill level.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Old Yeller said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At one moment they're "that damn Berkeley won't let anyone have free speech, DAMN LIBRULS! In the next moment they're "that damn Collin Kapernick is exercising his free speech and he shouldn't! DAMN LIBRULS!
> 
> _Schizophrenia, learn the warning signs before someone you care about gets it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Colin Kaepernick can’t exercise his free speech. He is allowed to and the rest of America can exercise their right by reacting to what he said.
> 
> In the case of Berkeley they have a right to respond to those that exercise free speech but in a civilized society they are not allowed to use violence.
> 
> See the difference, opinions, thoughts, demonstrations boycotting are fine, violence and suppressing thought and opinion are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact remains KP expressed his opinion and protest peacefully and should not be black balled by the NFL billionaire all white owners to placate to its conservative fan base.  KP  deserves the opportunity to play in the NFL.  Poor conservatives are butt hurt over the National Anthem!  What fucking baby's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't "deserve" anything.  He is not any good and worse since he became musslim and attached himsel to that lunatic muzzie beeatch.  If ramadan falls in a football month......he is worthless for 5-6 games.  Not worth it to try him anymore.
> 
> It is a business....not a 1/2 negro muzzlim retirement home.  Let him go get a job.  Uber driver up in SF is good for his skill level.
Click to expand...

Hey your post only proves that two INBRED conservatives laid down and created your dumb ass.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Papageorgio said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> One or two percent might be attributable to Kaepernick, but I can't imagine more than that, especially since he's not even playing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is the NFL is losing its popularity because play has dropped off and fans are turned off by the violence of the game not to mention CTE-concussions resulting in head damages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls say many different things are causing the decline, so your “truth” isn’t really “truth” it is your butt hurt.
Click to expand...

Meh.....the NFL will realize listening to whinny ass conservative fans and their National Anthem is "Fool-Hardy" in the long run and promptly tell complaining fans to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Votto

Zander said:


> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.



I stopped watching years ago.  My team used to be the Bengals, however, after their owner Mike Brown took over the entire franchise became a joke and got rated by ESPN the worst sports organization in the world.

It's so bad that Carson Palmer preferred to flush down the commode $50 million rather than play for Mike Brown.  I've never seen that before and it tells you just how screwed up the organization is.  Recently, the Bungs dropped the first two home games and could not even score a TD.  That has not been done since the 1930's.  Additionally, the Bungs have gone the longest of any team in the NFL not to win a playoff game.  The last time they won a play off game was in the 1980's when Mike Brown did not own the team.

I have to say, I don't miss it.  Do I really want to cling to my TV set to watch the Patriots win another Super Bowl?

No.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Football Fans want to watch the game, not dumb racist left wing bigots having their hissy fits


----------



## Zander

Look at all the empty seats!!

Thursday Night Football Rams V 49ers - 3 minutes to go in 2nd half.....nothing to see here !!!! Everything is fine!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching years ago.  My team used to be the Bengals, however, after their owner Mike Brown took over the entire franchise became a joke and got rated by ESPN the worst sports organization in the world.
> 
> It's so bad that Carson Palmer preferred to flush down the commode $50 million rather than play for Mike Brown.  I've never seen that before and it tells you just how screwed up the organization is.  Recently, the Bungs dropped the first two home games and could not even score a TD.  That has not been done since the 1930's.  Additionally, the Bungs have gone the longest of any team in the NFL not to win a playoff game.  The last time they won a play off game was in the 1980's when Mike Brown did not own the team.
> 
> I have to say, I don't miss it.  Do I really want to cling to my TV set to watch the Patriots win another Super Bowl?
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

you would be wise not to ESPECIALLY since the NFL and the players rig these games for them to win,all the owners are all involved in it together,they just let Kraft take the heat as the bad guy.Its all planed out and decided months in advance.anybody who thinks the falcon players tried at all in the second half and were not laying down on purpose is in denial how these games are fixed way before they start.

I also wont support this corrupt cartel because speaking of the bengals,the city used state funds they had that were suppose to go for a hospital instead for a new stadium. and people want to support a corrupt evil cartel that this NFL has become?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Look at all the empty seats!!
> 
> Thursday Night Football Rams V 49ers - 3 minutes to go in 2nd half.....nothing to see here !!!! Everything is fine!!!



thats because as i have said before,when that moron Jeff York took them out of SF,he lost all his devoted loyal fans that would go out to games every sunday no matter how horrible they were and would always support them there.but he priced the loyal and faithful fans out of the league with ticket prices sky high that nobody is showing up for games there in SANTA CLARA.same thing that is happening with the chargers only drawing 20,000 fans after leaving SD has been going on in santa clara ever since that idiot relocated them there.


the NFL is not going to survive much longer with all these asinine relocations. the Niners going to santa clara and the chargers leaving san diego,thats on par with the dumbest NFL move ever which was the Rams leaving LA for stank louis where they always had half empty stadiums the majority of their time there.

when you got all these empty stadiums we have in santa clara and now with the chargers,and there have got to be others as well since people are so disgusted with the NFL now,they wont survive for  more than 20 years or so if even that.how can you?


----------



## Papageorgio

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much higher than that and it isn’t just Kaepernick, their are other players as well.
> 
> 
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know 8 that have quit watching the NFL games, they all say it is because of the players and I am about there and it isn’t just Kaepernick it many players, Kap was the first to make it visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is the NFL is losing its popularity because play has dropped off and fans are turned off by the violence of the game not to mention CTE-concussions resulting in head damages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls say many different things are causing the decline, so your “truth” isn’t really “truth” it is your butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh.....the NFL will realize listening to whinny ass conservative fans and their National Anthem is "Fool-Hardy" in the long run and promptly tell complaining fans to go fuck themselves.
Click to expand...


If that was true I’d agree with you however since it isn’t true and the NFL doesn’t listen to conservatives, you are full of BS.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching years ago.  My team used to be the Bengals, however, after their owner Mike Brown took over the entire franchise became a joke and got rated by ESPN the worst sports organization in the world.
> 
> It's so bad that Carson Palmer preferred to flush down the commode $50 million rather than play for Mike Brown.  I've never seen that before and it tells you just how screwed up the organization is.  Recently, the Bungs dropped the first two home games and could not even score a TD.  That has not been done since the 1930's.  Additionally, the Bungs have gone the longest of any team in the NFL not to win a playoff game.  The last time they won a play off game was in the 1980's when Mike Brown did not own the team.
> 
> I have to say, I don't miss it.  Do I really want to cling to my TV set to watch the Patriots win another Super Bowl?
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would be wise not to ESPECIALLY since the NFL and the players rig these games for them to win,all the owners are all involved in it together,they just let Kraft take the heat as the bad guy.Its all planed out and decided months in advance.anybody who thinks the falcon players tried at all in the second half and were not laying down on purpose is in denial how these games are fixed way before they start.
> 
> I also wont support this corrupt cartel because speaking of the bengals,the city used state funds they had that were suppose to go for a hospital instead for a new stadium. and people want to support a corrupt evil cartel that this NFL has become?
Click to expand...


So you watched the Super Bowl, after claiming you did not. Another lie!


----------



## Votto

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching years ago.  My team used to be the Bengals, however, after their owner Mike Brown took over the entire franchise became a joke and got rated by ESPN the worst sports organization in the world.
> 
> It's so bad that Carson Palmer preferred to flush down the commode $50 million rather than play for Mike Brown.  I've never seen that before and it tells you just how screwed up the organization is.  Recently, the Bungs dropped the first two home games and could not even score a TD.  That has not been done since the 1930's.  Additionally, the Bungs have gone the longest of any team in the NFL not to win a playoff game.  The last time they won a play off game was in the 1980's when Mike Brown did not own the team.
> 
> I have to say, I don't miss it.  Do I really want to cling to my TV set to watch the Patriots win another Super Bowl?
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would be wise not to ESPECIALLY since the NFL and the players rig these games for them to win,all the owners are all involved in it together,they just let Kraft take the heat as the bad guy.Its all planed out and decided months in advance.anybody who thinks the falcon players tried at all in the second half and were not laying down on purpose is in denial how these games are fixed way before they start.
> 
> I also wont support this corrupt cartel because speaking of the bengals,the city used state funds they had that were suppose to go for a hospital instead for a new stadium. and people want to support a corrupt evil cartel that this NFL has become?
Click to expand...


Rigged?  The Bungs could not win a play off game even if they are rigged.

If you ever see the Bungs in the playoffs, it is easy money.   Sell your house, your car, and anything not nailed down and go to Vegas to get rich.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun, post: 18187316 





Faun said:


> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.



Trump may have given protesting players a boost in legitimacy. Goodall's thoughtful rejection of Trump's hateful and divisive Huntsville Alabama statement helps the protesting players cause. 

The NFL and its sponsers may find the anti-Trump sports marketplace quite profitable.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Rocko said:


> I hope these owners get the message



Do you think Harley sales are down because black  super athletes kneel instead of stand during the national anthem before football games,



> .
> Robert ReedContact ReporterChicago Tribune
> Millennials and motorcycles don't mix.
> 
> Young adults, who have traditionally been the prime bike buyers, are now forsaking motorcycle ownership. When it comes to hitting the open road, they're more inclined to hail a ride-sharing car service or hop on a Divvy bicycle.



Harley-Davidson on a bumpy ride with motorcycle-averse millennials

There is no tie to anthem protests for Declining Harley sales or for NFL TV ratings. Both firms are at the top of their field.

New generations acquire new tastes. Times they are a changing, but I wouldn't count the NFL or Harley out.


----------



## Votto

NotfooledbyW said:


> Faun, post: 18187316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may have given protesting players a boost in legitimacy. Goodall's thoughtful rejection of Trump's hateful and divisive Huntsville Alabama statement helps the protesting players cause.
> 
> The NFL and its sponsers may find the anti-Trump sports marketplace quite profitable.
Click to expand...


I know they are selling a boat load of jersey's from the Steeler that decided to stand for the national anthem, how many Kaepernick Jerseys are the selling?

What's that?  None?

Hmm.


----------



## Faun

Votto said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 18187316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poll was taken last year which indicated 2% of the decline was attributable to Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may have given protesting players a boost in legitimacy. Goodall's thoughtful rejection of Trump's hateful and divisive Huntsville Alabama statement helps the protesting players cause.
> 
> The NFL and its sponsers may find the anti-Trump sports marketplace quite profitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know they are selling a boat load of jersey's from the Steeler that decided to stand for the national anthem, how many Kaepernick Jerseys are the selling?
> 
> What's that?  None?
> 
> Hmm.
Click to expand...

LOL

None??

Lemme guess — Trump supporter? Or are you shooting smack?

_According to Rovell, Kaepernick had the best-selling 49ers merchandise from March through May 2017 despite not being on the team roster. In August, it was reported that Kaepernick was 39th on the NFL Players Association official merchandise top 50 list. In September 2016, Kaepernick's jersey became the top seller while his protest was in full swing._

NFL Jersey Sales Tied To Colin Kaepernick, Alejandro Villanueva Protest Roles​


----------



## NotfooledbyW

TroglocratsRdumb, post: 18196957





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Football Fans want to watch the game, not dumb racist left wing bigots having their hissy fits



Switch to hockey, NASCAR, hardly any dumb blacks involved there, freakin racist.

Why do you white racist fans watch the
NFL anyway? You want dumb black players to play through pain and injury to entertain you, but they got to know their place on the football plantation. Whites own the plantation and that must be enforced.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

NotfooledbyW said:


> TroglocratsRdumb, post: 18196957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football Fans want to watch the game, not dumb racist left wing bigots having their hissy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to hockey, NASCAR, hardly any dumb blacks involved there, freakin racist.
> 
> Why do you white racist fans watch the
> NFL anyway? You want dumb black players to play through pain and injury to entertain you, but they got to know their place on the football plantation. Whites own the plantation and that must be enforced.
Click to expand...

hmmm you made it about race.....because you are a racist


----------



## boedicca

Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

“I went over there and I fought for the rights and freedoms of everybody to do whatever they wanted to do in a lawful manner,” Jones said. “So if the NFL as a whole wants to protest the flag and protest America, then so be it, that’s your right.”

“Keep it peaceful, keep it respectful and I don’t care what you do,” he added.


Great Man. Great American. Everything that Trump isn't.



TroglocratsRdumb, post: 18228689 





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> hmmm you made it about race.....because you are a racist



 There is not a racist bone in my body.

Trump's white. He is an embarrassment to the white race.

I dare you to read the following and see if it's worth continuing with your Trumpian discusting racist rant telling black football players to shut up because it bothers his white base.

This is up there with Trump's most disgusting tweets;

(Double leg amputee military......)
*Veteran Whose Photo Trump Retweeted Wants No Part In Politics Of NFL Protest
*
Veteran Whose Photo Trump Retweeted Wants No Part In Politics Of NFL Protest

What kind of putrid human being uses a photo of a military veteran who lost both legs in service to our country in a divisive hate speech tweet that this veteran has zero agreement with Trump on this issue.

Polling is coming in - the majority of Americans disagree with Trump saying he is the one that should STFU about protesting players.

Mostly racists are bothered - Trump's freakin base. Trump's hoping to make them forget about his Chuckie and Nancy deal.

I see it works on you.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.



I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca said:


> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.



Kneelers haven't caused any financial damage to the NFL. Are you as dumb as Trump or what?

Poll: Majority disagrees with Trump on firing athletes who kneel during anthem 

And it won't. I think Trump suffers politically because of the divisive racial implications of appealing to his white base in such a crass way as he did in Huntsville Alabama. 

Already suffering because of 24 NFL tweets over the weekend vs 4 about Puerto Rico.


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?
Click to expand...



Assessment & Prediction:  

The NFL is already on a decline due to cord cutting and fewer kids playing football.  The upcoming generation is just not that interested.  The core audience for football is more conservative than the Pop Culture Entertainment Complex, and is alienated by the politicization of football.  

Of those who quit watching due to the Kneeler Self-Indulgent Fake Virtue Signaling, many will never return to being regular viewers.  The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kneelers haven't caused any financial damage to the NFL. Are you as dumb as Trump or what?
> 
> Poll: Majority disagrees with Trump on firing athletes who kneel during anthem
> 
> And it won't. I think Trump suffers politically because of the divisive racial implications of appealing to his white base in such a crass way as he did in Huntsville Alabama.
> 
> Already suffering because of 24 NFL tweets over the weekend vs 4 about Puerto Rico.
Click to expand...



You're late for your Special Olympics practice, bub.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment & Prediction:
> 
> The NFL is already on a decline due to cord cutting and fewer kids playing football.  The upcoming generation is just not that interested.  The core audience for football is more conservative than the Pop Culture Entertainment Complex, and is alienated by the politicization of football.
> 
> Of those who quit watching due to the Kneeler Self-Indulgent Fake Virtue Signaling, many will never return to being regular viewers.  The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.
Click to expand...


 The NFL is such a monolithic sports league, I find that hard to believe.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18228989 





boedicca said:


> The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.



No institution is ruined by progressive identity politics. 

Trump's idiot white base that actually watch pro-sports will get over it when Trump throws the next racist shiny object at them.

Anyway, what institutions lacking a pure white homophobic Judeo/Christian identity have been *ruined* the last forty years?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18228997 





boedicca said:


> You're late for your Special Olympics practice, bub.



You cannot respond. I understand.


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?
Click to expand...



I'll bet that DirectTV negotiates to get the fees it pays to the NFL dropped due to this egregious development.


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment & Prediction:
> 
> The NFL is already on a decline due to cord cutting and fewer kids playing football.  The upcoming generation is just not that interested.  The core audience for football is more conservative than the Pop Culture Entertainment Complex, and is alienated by the politicization of football.
> 
> Of those who quit watching due to the Kneeler Self-Indulgent Fake Virtue Signaling, many will never return to being regular viewers.  The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL is such a monolithic sports league, I find that hard to believe.
Click to expand...


Pride goeth before the fall.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18228989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No institution is ruined by progressive identity politics.
> 
> Trump's idiot white base that actually watch pro-sports will get over it when Trump throws the next racist shiny object at them.
> 
> Anyway, what institutions lacking a pure white homophobic Judeo/Christian identity have been *ruined* the last forty years?
Click to expand...



You aren't very perceptive, aren't you, bub?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish I'd taken that bet from whichever LW moonbat claimed that the Kneelers wouldn't cause any financial damage to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be long-term consequences.  Will people who quit watching continue not to watch?  What if the kneeling protests end?  When will the NFL feel any possible financial hit?  Will this issue have any effect on future broadcasting contracts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment & Prediction:
> 
> The NFL is already on a decline due to cord cutting and fewer kids playing football.  The upcoming generation is just not that interested.  The core audience for football is more conservative than the Pop Culture Entertainment Complex, and is alienated by the politicization of football.
> 
> Of those who quit watching due to the Kneeler Self-Indulgent Fake Virtue Signaling, many will never return to being regular viewers.  The NFL will be yet another institution ruined by Prog Identity Politics.
Click to expand...


Yeah I dont see the NFL lasting for more than 20 years at the MOST because of those good points you mentioned..
when the NFL comes to an end,I will throw a party the fact the cheatriots have tainted a great sport and the NFL really lost its credibility back in the 90's letting so many teams move. ESPECIALLY the Rams leaving LA the second biggest media market in the country for that small no name hicktown in st louis more than anything destroyed the game.

Thats like letting the yankees leave NY for oklahoma or some stupiud shit like that,you just dont do that,not with a team that has so much history and tradition like that. I thought all that bullshit of moving was over with until recently with the chargers being allowed to go to LA which was as equally as stupid as the Rams leaving LA.

another prime example of the NFL not giving a shit about history and shitting on the fans putting a fucking brand new shiny stadium over history.thats what I say to all these asshole NFL owners who shit on all their fans all the time in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.

.Kudos to all the loyal san diego fans that did not blindly follow them like sheep to LA to support them. they hurt that asshole spanos where he needed to be hurt the most,in the wallet with half filled empty stadiums.

they are already talking about wanting to move back but the people in SD you might already know this,but they wont support them if they DO come back because they hate spanos now so they have to get a new owner for them to support them again.

the people in SD dont put Spanos on a pedastal like Raider fans in Oakland did with Al Davis which is why they did welcome them back when they came back.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18234455, 





boedicca said:


> You aren't very perceptive, aren't you, bub?



I'm very perceptive but not a mind reader. If you have a mind please answer the question you just avoided:

NotfooledbyW, post: 18229061 





NotfooledbyW said:


> Anyway, what institutions lacking a pure white homophobic Judeo/Christian identity have been *ruined* the last forty years?



It should not be so difficult..

Name for us a ruined (by identity politics) institution during the last fiery years. 

Right now my perception is that you are talking out if your ass. You can't name even one.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18234455,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't very perceptive, aren't you, bub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very perceptive but not a mind reader. If you have a mind please answer the question you just avoided:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 18229061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what institutions lacking a pure white homophobic Judeo/Christian identity have been *ruined* the last forty years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should not be so difficult..
> 
> Name for us a ruined (by identity politics) institution during the last fiery years.
> 
> Right now my perception is that you are talking out if your ass. You can't name even one.
Click to expand...



Damn.  Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 1823554 





boedicca said:


> Damn. Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.



Why? Because you can't name an institution that has been ruined by identity politics? You made a claim. You need to learn how to back your claims.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 1823554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because you can't name an institution that has been ruined by identity politics? You made a claim. You need to learn how to back your claims.
Click to expand...



Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:

- Higher education
- Hollywood
- Network television
- DC
- Social Media

And now professional sports is on the fast track to join them in the Prog Cesspool.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca, post: 1823554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because you can't name an institution that has been ruined by identity politics? You made a claim. You need to learn how to back your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:
> 
> - Higher education
> - Hollywood
> - Network television
> - DC
> - Social Media
> 
> And now professional sports is on the fast track to join them in the Prog Cesspool.
Click to expand...


Hey dont you agree this vessor guy is a sockpuppet troll?

Oakland is forming lawsuit against Davis and corrupt NFL.

.He ignored pesky facts where i took him to school that Oakland is not anywhere near a dump that vegas is.Vegas is the place that is a shithole as i proved on this thats why it is so laughable they want to move there going from a place that has a thriving community and jobs are growing to a place that is bankrupt,has the worst education in the country,and people are so poor they have to work two jobs there where that is not the case at all in oakland and oakland has noting on vegas in crime which he ignored as well.

this sockpuppet troll just had a bad life in oakland obviously agreed?

I mean i talk to people in the bay area all the time so I KNOW this link here is total BS and not at all true.this link is totally wrong agreed?

Borenstein: Oakland city finances deteriorate in strong economy

he expect me to read HIS propaganda when he wont even look at the fact i posted?


----------



## boedicca

LA RAM FAN said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca, post: 1823554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because you can't name an institution that has been ruined by identity politics? You made a claim. You need to learn how to back your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:
> 
> - Higher education
> - Hollywood
> - Network television
> - DC
> - Social Media
> 
> And now professional sports is on the fast track to join them in the Prog Cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dont you agree this vessor guy is a sockpuppet troll?
> 
> Oakland is forming lawsuit against Davis and corrupt NFL.
> 
> .He ignored pesky facts where i took him to school that Oakland is not anywhere near a dump that vegas is.Vegas is the place that is a shithole as i proved on this thats why it is so laughable they want to move there going from a place that has a thriving community and jobs are growing to a place that is bankrupt,has the worst education in the country,and people are so poor they have to work two jobs there where that is not the case at all in oakland and oakland has noting on vegas in crime which he ignored as well.
> 
> this sockpuppet troll just had a bad life in oakland obviously agreed?
> 
> I mean i talk to people in the bay area all the time so I KNOW this link here is total BS and not at all true.this link is totally wrong agreed?
> 
> Borenstein: Oakland city finances deteriorate in strong economy
> 
> he expect me to read HIS propaganda when he wont even look at the fact i posted?
Click to expand...



The pension problem in Oakland is factual - and something that is going on across most cities and counties, as well as the state government.  The unfunded pension and retiree healthcare liabilities are enormous.

UC, for example, hasn't made any contributions to the pension fund for UC employees in 20 YEARS!...but have amped up what will be paid out.  It's disgusting.

It's also what Prog-Big Government does:  rape the tax payer in order to pay government employees excise comp and benefits.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca, post: 1823554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Learn how to use the quote feature, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because you can't name an institution that has been ruined by identity politics? You made a claim. You need to learn how to back your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:
> 
> - Higher education
> - Hollywood
> - Network television
> - DC
> - Social Media
> 
> And now professional sports is on the fast track to join them in the Prog Cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dont you agree this vessor guy is a sockpuppet troll?
> 
> Oakland is forming lawsuit against Davis and corrupt NFL.
> 
> .He ignored pesky facts where i took him to school that Oakland is not anywhere near a dump that vegas is.Vegas is the place that is a shithole as i proved on this thats why it is so laughable they want to move there going from a place that has a thriving community and jobs are growing to a place that is bankrupt,has the worst education in the country,and people are so poor they have to work two jobs there where that is not the case at all in oakland and oakland has noting on vegas in crime which he ignored as well.
> 
> this sockpuppet troll just had a bad life in oakland obviously agreed?
> 
> I mean i talk to people in the bay area all the time so I KNOW this link here is total BS and not at all true.this link is totally wrong agreed?
> 
> Borenstein: Oakland city finances deteriorate in strong economy
> 
> he expect me to read HIS propaganda when he wont even look at the fact i posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The pension problem in Oakland is factual - and something that is going on across most cities and counties, as well as the state government.  The unfunded pension and retiree healthcare liabilities are enormous.
> 
> UC, for example, hasn't made any contributions to the pension fund for UC employees in 20 YEARS!...but have amped up what will be paid out.  It's disgusting.
> 
> It's also what Prog-Big Government does:  rape the tax payer in order to pay government employees excise comp and benefits.
Click to expand...


Knowing how vegas is such a shithole,,i have no doudt its even MUCH worse there than  Oakland just s the crime is as i proved earlier..


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18240071 





boedicca said:


> - Higher education



How has higher education been ruined? Is it too diversified and integrated for you? Are you saying every graduate with higher education is a ruined person because of identity politics. 

You make no sense you know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18240071 





boedicca said:


> Hollywood



Why, because they don't make movies glorifying patriotic violence against minorities, immigrants and the gay and transgender community, and any other identity group you have chosen to hate.

You must be a sicko to attack Hollywood in this way.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 18240071





boedicca said:


> - Network television



So many choices on TV nowadays, what the hell are you talking about. There are plenty of identity hate networks in now you should be living the dream. 

Did you like it better with only three networks? 

What in the hell is ruined?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca said:


> - Social Media



Trump loves it and had a decent political boost from using a media where most his followers have abandoned all and any demand for facts and honesty by their heroes that use it. 

We are learning more about one particular foreign government that uses social media to extremely divide Americans among gender, sexual identity, racial, religious and political lines.

I'd think you be all in on that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

( 2016) according to Post-ABC polling in August and early September: In combined surveys, *44 percent of Republican-leaning adults younger than 30 said Trump was biased against women and minorities,* compared with a quarter of those age 30 to 64 and one-fifth of those 65 and older.


boedicca, post: 18240071 





boedicca said:


> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:




Here's some numbers from the 2016 campaign that explains it is the process of aging - birth to death - that is ruining your anti progress gate driven ideology.



> .
> Nationally, Trump seems to have less support from younger Republicans. Less than two-thirds of Republican-leaning voters younger than 30 support Trump, while more than three-quarters of 30-to-64-year-olds and 85 percent of seniors do, in an average of September Washington Post-ABC national polls.
> 
> And younger Republicans were more likely to say Trump is biased against women and minorities, according to Post-ABC polling in August and early September: In combined surveys, 44 percent of Republican-leaning adults younger than 30 said Trump was biased against women and minorities, compared with a quarter of those age 30 to 64 and one-fifth of those 65 and older.



Liberty University students protest association with Trump

Trump's anti progress elderly voters are dying off every hour and there are fewer and fewer anti progress newcomers to the political scene to replace them. Add that to a growing non-white, non-Hispanic and non-Christian population and we see your hater is not being ruined by progress. Your kind are dying off naturally. That is ruining your life.


----------



## Papageorgio

People who can’t use the quote feature on this board need to be banned.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18240071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Higher education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has higher education been ruined? Is it too diversified and integrated for you? Are you saying every graduate with higher education is a ruined person because of identity politics.
> 
> You make no sense you know.
Click to expand...



You're not very perceptive.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18240071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because they don't make movies glorifying patriotic violence against minorities, immigrants and the gay and transgender community, and any other identity group you have chosen to hate.
> 
> You must be a sicko to attack Hollywood in this way.
Click to expand...


Sicko is the business plan of Hollywood.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18240071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Network television
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many choices on TV nowadays, what the hell are you talking about. There are plenty of identity hate networks in now you should be living the dream.
> 
> Did you like it better with only three networks?
> 
> What in the hell is ruined?
Click to expand...



Have you quit beating your wife?


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Social Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump loves it and had a decent political boost from using a media where most his followers have abandoned all and any demand for facts and honesty by their heroes that use it.
> 
> We are learning more about one particular foreign government that uses social media to extremely divide Americans among gender, sexual identity, racial, religious and political lines.
> 
> I'd think you be all in on that.
Click to expand...



Social Media is a fascist pit ruled by whiny SJW snowflake crybullies.   Try keeping up.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> ( 2016) according to Post-ABC polling in August and early September: In combined surveys, *44 percent of Republican-leaning adults younger than 30 said Trump was biased against women and minorities,* compared with a quarter of those age 30 to 64 and one-fifth of those 65 and older.
> 
> 
> boedicca, post: 18240071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy; all of these have been ruined by Progressivism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some numbers from the 2016 campaign that explains it is the process of aging - birth to death - that is ruining your anti progress gate driven ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nationally, Trump seems to have less support from younger Republicans. Less than two-thirds of Republican-leaning voters younger than 30 support Trump, while more than three-quarters of 30-to-64-year-olds and 85 percent of seniors do, in an average of September Washington Post-ABC national polls.
> 
> And younger Republicans were more likely to say Trump is biased against women and minorities, according to Post-ABC polling in August and early September: In combined surveys, 44 percent of Republican-leaning adults younger than 30 said Trump was biased against women and minorities, compared with a quarter of those age 30 to 64 and one-fifth of those 65 and older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberty University students protest association with Trump
> 
> Trump's anti progress elderly voters are dying off every hour and there are fewer and fewer anti progress newcomers to the political scene to replace them. Add that to a growing non-white, non-Hispanic and non-Christian population and we see your hater is not being ruined by progress. Your kind are dying off naturally. That is ruining your life.
Click to expand...




Racist race baiter continues to race bait.

What a sad little prog tool you are.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*
The greedy NFL Owners and racist NFL Players have not been contrite enough yet.
They need to beg for forgiveness.
The Boycott will continue.*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*
The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i said would happen two weeks ago BEFORE the NFL season began.
> 
> The only problem with your warped  theory that it is because of Kapernick is that NFL ratings started dropping year after year each year drastically worse each year 6 years ago and Kappy did not start this until last season. do your homework and research,the NFL ratings started dropping SIX years ago way before Kappy started the controversy.
> 
> You are in denial mode that it is because of the CHEATRIOTS organization constantly getting away with scandal after scandal as they do creating the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal that that is the REAL reason NFL ratings have dropped the last few years.
> 
> you and rocko and others here always invent  flimsy  excuse after flimsy excuse all the time  that other teams cheat on the same level that they do because you guys are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted because of the cheatriots and that they have created the biggest scandal and controversy since the black sox scandal.
> 
> sorry that the truth hurts you guys feelings on this but the proof is in the pudding that NFL fans are fed up with the corruption of the NFL because of the cheatriots organization with the proof being all the fans at santa clara booed that cheating  fraud quarterback shady brady at the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the truth hurts charlie,here is a crying towel to deal with the fact ratings have dropped year after because they are sick of this fraud organization.
> 
> this is the CHEATRIOTS team,for a superbowl team you would think the ratings would be sky high for a prime time game like that.
> 
> 
> Only way they will stop dropping is strip the team of all wins and playoffs and  superbowl wins and keep shady brady and belicheat out of the hall of fame to restore the NFL's credibility.
> 
> 
> the real quarterbacks in the NFL who have the most superbowl rings are tied at four a piece for it,that being of course Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana who were NOT booed.Montana of course you can understand but that does not account for Bradshaw not being booed.
> 
> He wasnt of course because he is a REAl NFL quarterback who wasnt the wuss brady is who got taken out a whole year by a mere shot to the knee by a mere helmet. Wuss Brady would NEVER have been able to last in the NFL back in Bradshaws day when quarterbacks got thrown around like a ragdoll and defenders could MUG the receivers as they did back then.
Click to expand...


Poor ratings are the Patriots fault?  God you're an idiot!  Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback of all time if he retired tomorrow.  You're a whiny little hater who's team gets used by Brady every time he steps on the field!

The ratings are down because of lousy teams, lousy match ups being televised in prime slots and players like Odell Beckham Junior who thinks pretending to urinate on the field is a "cool" thing to do!


----------



## Moonglow

All cable channel viewership is down, welcome to the new world people..


----------



## Oldstyle

Moonglow said:


> All cable channel viewership is down, welcome to the new world people..



I agree with that, Moonie...but from my own experience lately...there simply aren't games being shown that are compelling.  Why are we getting crap teams playing on Monday Night and Thursday Night games?  Who would want to watch a game between the Browns and the Jets?  Even if you're a fan of those two teams they're hard to stomach.


----------



## Moonglow

Oldstyle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> All cable channel viewership is down, welcome to the new world people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, Moonie...but from my own experience lately...there simply aren't games being shown that are compelling.  Why are we getting crap teams playing on Monday Night and Thursday Night games?  Who would want to watch a game between the Browns and the Jets?  Even if you're a fan of those two teams they're hard to stomach.
Click to expand...

I really don't understand why, but when the NFL players went on strike in the 1980's, I stopped paying attention to the NFL and have concentrated on college football...


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 18240071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Higher education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has higher education been ruined? Is it too diversified and integrated for you? Are you saying every graduate with higher education is a ruined person because of identity politics.
> 
> You make no sense you know.
Click to expand...

That one’s just a flaming nut who spits on anything she doesn’t like and then calls it “Liberal.”


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*White Man's Burden "Helping Those People"....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

If "taking a knee" during  the National anthem disrespects the Flag  what about 'taking a pee'.... how about hands off your sch-long and put it over your heart commie bastard ..... ....


----------



## xotoxi

LA RAM FAN said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Social Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump loves it and had a decent political boost from using a media where most his followers have abandoned all and any demand for facts and honesty by their heroes that use it.
> 
> We are learning more about one particular foreign government that uses social media to extremely divide Americans among gender, sexual identity, racial, religious and political lines.
> 
> I'd think you be all in on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Social Media is a fascist pit ruled by whiny SJW snowflake crybullies.   Try keeping up.
Click to expand...



Trump's a snowflake. Thanks for the surrender on all the other posts


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Social Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump loves it and had a decent political boost from using a media where most his followers have abandoned all and any demand for facts and honesty by their heroes that use it.
> 
> We are learning more about one particular foreign government that uses social media to extremely divide Americans among gender, sexual identity, racial, religious and political lines.
> 
> I'd think you be all in on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Social Media is a fascist pit ruled by whiny SJW snowflake crybullies.   Try keeping up.
Click to expand...


I think you are using social media incorrectly.


----------



## Montrovant

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *White Man's Burden "Helping Those People"....*



I don't give a crap about whether players want to kneel during the anthem or not, but there is no reason a person can't oppose kneeling during the anthem regardless of race.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


pesky facts are pesky facts and  the patriots/chiefs season opener game had an all time low for an NFL opener and it was the ONLY game in town and kapernick was NOT on either team so so much for the kapernick lame excuse. oh and dont forget the pesky facts that THOUSANDS booed shady brady at santa clara in the superbowl of the bronocs and panthers game. so apparantly i am in good company of THOUSANDS who are not in denail mode that they have tainted a great sport and have tuned out on the NFL because of this pesky little fact as well understanding the other teams are involved as well.


----------



## RASTAMEN

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*


Trump called NFL players SON OF BITCHES!!!!!  Basically calling NFL Players mothers.....BITCHES!!!  Trump will be hated for doing that stint.  Trump will owe those players an apologee.  If Trump doesn't do it......It's FUCK YOU Trump!


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts are pesky facts and  the patriots/chiefs season opener game had an all time low for an NFL opener and it was the ONLY game in town and kapernick was NOT on either team so so much for the kapernick lame excuse. oh and dont forget the pesky facts that THOUSANDS booed shady brady at santa clara in the superbowl of the bronocs and panthers game. so apparantly i am in good company of THOUSANDS who are not in denail mode that they have tainted a great sport and have tuned out on the NFL because of this pesky little fact as well understanding the other teams are involved as well.
Click to expand...


Where do you get that information?  From what I've read, it was the lowest rated season opener since 2009.

TV ratings were down for Chiefs’ upset win over Patriots
Austin Karp on Twitter
Chiefs-Patriots clash draws lowest TV ratings for an NFL opener since 2009


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RASTAMEN said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called NFL players SON OF BITCHES!!!!!  Basically calling NFL Players mothers.....BITCHES!!!  Trump will be hated for doing that stint.  Trump will owe those players an apologee.  If Trump doesn't do it......It's FUCK YOU Trump!
Click to expand...


yeah I was myself a Trump supporter till now.No more.Fuck Rump.I still have no regrets in voting for him though since the alternative was an evil mass murdering bitch.no matter what happens in the rest of his term,i will not regret voting for him since we KNEW what we would get with the evil slut bitch in office.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL ratings are tanking!!! . Since the weirdo Kapernutjob and his comrades started disrespecting our National Anthem, the NFL TV ratings have dropped significantly,  with no end in sight.
> 
> _with a 14.6/25 in meter-market ratings, the beginning of the new NFL season was not exactly a winner for the league and NBC.
> 
> Of course, last night’s 8:45 PM – midnight ET game comes off last season’s sacked ratings, as NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who was soundly booed and mocked by clown nose sporting Patriots fans at Foxborough last night, the Comcast-owned net and others are more than aware. Starting out in a 12% decline, a generous analysis had ratings for the 2016-2017 season down around 8% overall from the year before in the end.
> NFL Kickoff Game Ratings Take A Hit From 2016 As Patriots Lose To Chiefs
> _​On a personal note- this is the first season in 20 years that I am not playing any Fantasy Football. None. I just don't care about it anymore. I don't think I am alone either.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts are pesky facts and  the patriots/chiefs season opener game had an all time low for an NFL opener and it was the ONLY game in town and kapernick was NOT on either team so so much for the kapernick lame excuse. oh and dont forget the pesky facts that THOUSANDS booed shady brady at santa clara in the superbowl of the bronocs and panthers game. so apparantly i am in good company of THOUSANDS who are not in denail mode that they have tainted a great sport and have tuned out on the NFL because of this pesky little fact as well understanding the other teams are involved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that information?  From what I've read, it was the lowest rated season opener since 2009.
> 
> TV ratings were down for Chiefs’ upset win over Patriots
> Austin Karp on Twitter
> Chiefs-Patriots clash draws lowest TV ratings for an NFL opener since 2009
Click to expand...



thats just proving my point  FOR ME,all i said was it was the lowest ratings ever for an NFL season opener just as that link says you posted.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit its all Collin Kaepernicks fault.  Kap told Conservative Amerika to go fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts are pesky facts and  the patriots/chiefs season opener game had an all time low for an NFL opener and it was the ONLY game in town and kapernick was NOT on either team so so much for the kapernick lame excuse. oh and dont forget the pesky facts that THOUSANDS booed shady brady at santa clara in the superbowl of the bronocs and panthers game. so apparantly i am in good company of THOUSANDS who are not in denail mode that they have tainted a great sport and have tuned out on the NFL because of this pesky little fact as well understanding the other teams are involved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that information?  From what I've read, it was the lowest rated season opener since 2009.
> 
> TV ratings were down for Chiefs’ upset win over Patriots
> Austin Karp on Twitter
> Chiefs-Patriots clash draws lowest TV ratings for an NFL opener since 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just proving my point  FOR ME,all i said was it was the lowest ratings ever for an NFL season opener just as that link says you posted.
Click to expand...


Um, the lowest rated opener EVER is much different than the lowest rated opener since 2009.  Are you having trouble with the word "ever"?


----------



## Oldstyle

RASTAMEN said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called NFL players SON OF BITCHES!!!!!  Basically calling NFL Players mothers.....BITCHES!!!  Trump will be hated for doing that stint.  Trump will owe those players an apologee.  If Trump doesn't do it......It's FUCK YOU Trump!
Click to expand...


I love it when you on the left work yourself into a LATHER over perceived slights, Rastamen!  Let me clue you in...when you call someone an SOB...you're NOT insulting their mother...you're insulting THEM!


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Kap.
> 
> Posters like the OP, Rocko,and other sheep here at USMB,  are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to them has been tainted with the greatest scandal in sports history by this guy right here and his coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring pesky facts that prove it the FACT  the entire stadium in santa clara booed this phony fraud quarterback.
> 
> the REAL NFL quarterbacks that have won the most superbowls-four a piece,are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts are pesky facts and  the patriots/chiefs season opener game had an all time low for an NFL opener and it was the ONLY game in town and kapernick was NOT on either team so so much for the kapernick lame excuse. oh and dont forget the pesky facts that THOUSANDS booed shady brady at santa clara in the superbowl of the bronocs and panthers game. so apparantly i am in good company of THOUSANDS who are not in denail mode that they have tainted a great sport and have tuned out on the NFL because of this pesky little fact as well understanding the other teams are involved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that information?  From what I've read, it was the lowest rated season opener since 2009.
> 
> TV ratings were down for Chiefs’ upset win over Patriots
> Austin Karp on Twitter
> Chiefs-Patriots clash draws lowest TV ratings for an NFL opener since 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just proving my point  FOR ME,all i said was it was the lowest ratings ever for an NFL season opener just as that link says you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, the lowest rated opener EVER is much different than the lowest rated opener since 2009.  Are you having trouble with the word "ever"?
Click to expand...


He has problems with words...period!  Rational thought seems to be a problem as well!


----------



## Faun

Oldstyle said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called NFL players SON OF BITCHES!!!!!  Basically calling NFL Players mothers.....BITCHES!!!  Trump will be hated for doing that stint.  Trump will owe those players an apologee.  If Trump doesn't do it......It's FUCK YOU Trump!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when you on the left work yourself into a LATHER over perceived slights, Rastamen!  Let me clue you in...when you call someone an SOB...you're NOT insulting their mother...you're insulting THEM!
Click to expand...

Leave it to a brain-dead rightie to claim you’re not insulting someone when calling them a “bitch.”


----------



## RASTAMEN

LA RAM FAN said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The dumb racist NFL Players are locking arms in solidarity against the hero Policemen and hero Soldiers who sacrificed their lives so that ingrate NFL Players could be rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called NFL players SON OF BITCHES!!!!!  Basically calling NFL Players mothers.....BITCHES!!!  Trump will be hated for doing that stint.  Trump will owe those players an apologee.  If Trump doesn't do it......It's FUCK YOU Trump!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I was myself a Trump supporter till now.No more.Fuck Rump.I still have no regrets in voting for him though since the alternative was an evil mass murdering bitch.no matter what happens in the rest of his term,i will not regret voting for him since we KNEW what we would get with the evil slut bitch in office.
Click to expand...


Well its a bit too early too see if Trump turns out to more corrupted that Hillary.  However, both Trump and Hillary were so unpopular over 90 million registered voters did not vote.   

Would a President H. Clinton (had she won) be under investigation for impeachment-obstructing justice as Trump finds himself under in 8 short months into office??  I guess we will never know.  

So far the GOP congress hasn't turned on Trump to save their seats.  Perhaps as the mid-terms draw near and Robert Mueller tightens the noose things could changer in a hurry.  What Trump has working against his Presidency is the long arm of Time.  

How many in Trump's administration are willing to go to jail for Trump, especially once they realize Trump can't pardoned them.  Who does Trump save......Don Jr or son-in-law Kushner!!!!  The CIA-FBI and Intel Agencies both foreign and domestic have on Trump and there's nothing Trump can do about it


----------



## Papageorgio

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *White Man's Burden "Helping Those People"....*



It seems to cut both ways, I saw an article telling people that burning NFL jerseys is the wrong way to protest and does not help the issue and should quit justifying the burning of the jerseys. 

I don’t think that either helps anyone however, those both have the right to protest and others have a right to agree or disagree with the protest.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

It looks like every seat at Arrowhead  has a fan in it tonight. No real fan and decent American would ever pay attention to an idiot like Trump.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Good game on MNF. I normally don't watch unless the Browns are playing, but Trump's wrapped in flag racist hatred down there in Huntsville, Alabama makes watching more games worthwhile.

rooting for KC tonight. 17 -13 Wash for the moment. Chief's driving!!!!

GMC bought some ad time. Guess they are America hating SOBs too. Lots of commercials.

Chiefs just tied it up.

Another tie.  47 seconds left.

20 - 20.

Two plays KC on Redskin's 35 with 33 seconds left. 

Great game. 

Glad the Trump/bot former NFL Fans are missing this watching reruns of Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> Good game on MNF. I normally don't watch unless the Browns are playing, but Trump's wrapped in flag racist hatred down there in Huntsville, Alabama makes watching more games worthwhile.
> 
> rooting for KC tonight. 17 -13 Wash for the moment. Chief's driving!!!!
> 
> GMC bought some ad time. Guess they are America hating SOBs too. Lots of commercials.
> 
> Chiefs just tied it up.
> 
> Another tie.  47 seconds left.
> 
> 20 - 20.
> 
> Two plays KC on Redskin's 35 with 33 seconds left.
> 
> Great game.
> 
> Glad the Trump/bot former NFL Fans are missing this watching reruns of Celebrity Apprentice.


Great game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Man it keeps getting worse and worse all the time

ESPN lost a whopping $1 billion in affiliate revenue after dropping 13 million subscribers in just six years, according to the SportsBusiness Journal. Sports insiders agree ESPN overpaid for the NFL's "Monday Night Football" ($1.9 billion annually) and the NBA ($1.4 billion a year). During 2016, ESPN's prime-time viewership fell 19 percent, according to the SBJ. Rather than driving Disney's profits, ESPN has been dragging them down, spooking Wall Street analysts.
NFL Ratings Slump Worsens As ESPN Forced To Slash $80 Million In Salary Costs


. the media is STILL trying to convince themselves that it has to do with kneeling ignoring the REAL reason I mentioned in my first post,ignoring that this started years ago.

the NFL has done it to themselves.i have a hard time believing the league will be around too many more years. they did it to themselves shooting themselves in the foot with all these relocations being allowed,first the rams leaving LA having a hard time getting the fans to come back after leaving them the being gone for so long they found other things to do ,going to santa clara where nobody shows up for the games anymore and now the worst mistake of all bring the chargers to LA.

unfucking believeable they were clueless enough not to see that this would all blow up in their faces. a CHILD could have seen all this coming. they way they have screwed the fans for so long.

Kudos to all the football fans that have cancelled their subscription to ESPN.






Boycott the NFL indeed. they are in denial mode that they are boycotting mainly because of kapernick though,fans are sick of all this relocation bullshit is what its all about and the other reason i mentioned in my first post of course.


----------



## my2¢

For the NFL its viewership down 6.3%

The 6.3 percent shortfall in Week 11 reflects an average viewership of 14.9 million for the NFL’s 68 national telecasts this year versus 15.9 million for the season-to-date in 2016.
https://nypost.com/2017/11/22/the-nfl-ratings-slump-is-getting-worse/

NASCAR has seen a huge downfall in their ratings.  I never watch NASCAR so I can only guess that's because drivers are unable to stand in their cars for the playing of the anthem.  Or do they play Dixie? 

The NASCAR Cup Series finale from Homestead (Fla.) earned a 2.8 rating and 4.7 million viewers on NBC and NBCSN last Sunday, down 20% in ratings and 23% in viewership from last year (3.5, 6.1M), and down 36% and 39% respectively from 2015 (4.4, 7.6M).
NASCAR Ratings Hit Low at Homestead - Sports Media Watch


----------



## Faun

my2¢ said:


> For the NFL its viewership down 6.3%
> 
> The 6.3 percent shortfall in Week 11 reflects an average viewership of 14.9 million for the NFL’s 68 national telecasts this year versus 15.9 million for the season-to-date in 2016.
> https://nypost.com/2017/11/22/the-nfl-ratings-slump-is-getting-worse/
> 
> NASCAR has seen a huge downfall in their ratings.  I never watch NASCAR so I can only guess that's because drivers are unable to stand in their cars for the playing of the anthem.  Or do they play Dixie?
> 
> The NASCAR Cup Series finale from Homestead (Fla.) earned a 2.8 rating and 4.7 million viewers on NBC and NBCSN last Sunday, down 20% in ratings and 23% in viewership from last year (3.5, 6.1M), and down 36% and 39% respectively from 2015 (4.4, 7.6M).
> NASCAR Ratings Hit Low at Homestead - Sports Media Watch


One reason for the decline in TV viewership is the increase in streaming...

Gains in streaming audience offer hope for flagging NFL ratings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow this is really funny stuff here.hee hee. recent stuff no less,just posted today.lol

i cant imagine the NFL bringing NFL football back on thursday night next year.thursday night ratings are killing them and killing the NFL. funny how so many turned to the big bang theory show over thursday night football. like he said,its not getting better,its getting worse. Relocation to LA by the chargers has killed them as well. tickets at stub hub are as low as 6 dollars. thats less that going to a movie.


----------



## Faun

LA RAM FAN said:


> wow this is really funny stuff here.hee hee. recent stuff no less,just posted today.lol
> 
> i cant imagine the NFL bringing NFL football back on thursday night next year.thursday night ratings are killing them and killing the NFL. funny how so many turned to the big bang theory show over thursday night football. like he said,its not getting better,its getting worse. Relocation to LA by the chargers has killed them as well. tickets at stub hub are as low as 6 dollars. thats less that going to a movie.


Of course they’ll bring it back. Not everyone watches  the NFL on TV anymore. More and more, fans are streaming.


----------

